# New Juice Line Coming ADV NETs



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

We've been so active in hardware lately, it occurs to me people may forget that we are primarily a juice company.

So just to highlight that we have not let the juice side of things slip into the background, I will mention that we have been working diligently on developing an exciting, completely different new juice line.

This takes a lot of time, but we hope to launch it early January.


For the same reason maybe it's time for another little competition, in the spirit of the season!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/12/21)

Our new juice line is nearing it's launch, and I am really excited about it. It is a special challenge that required/requires a lot of development and care.

Our tobaccos have seen substantial growth in popularity over the past 6 months, and I have always had a special interest in tobacco juices. They pose some real challenges in producing good products, not easy to work with.

So I was keen to take it up to the next level, naturally extracted tobaccos (NETs). These take many moons of careful crafting, processing and blending to extract the beautiful notes that Burley, Virginia, Latakia, Perique and it's many curing variations and blends offer.

Something no 'tobacco' concentrate can emulate.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/21)

Creating good NET's are, IMHO, an artform. Which is why I am attracted to it in the first place. It's more than just a technical challenge, much more.

There are a lot of technical challenges attached to NETs. The various extraction processes employed to extract the desired flavour notes are just the beginning, the purifying process must be balanced to rid the extract of undesirable elements without losing or diffusing the character of the juice.

You want a safe juice which has as light an impact on coils and wicks as possible, but you don't want to strip the expression of the juice and make it sterile.

So it's a balancing act. Reduce coil/wick buildup but retain the reason you are producing the NET in the first place, the complex interplay of the beautiful notes.


Which is why NET juices are so expensive. It is a long, careful painting of your masterpiece. No quick and easy fixes to be had as can be done with regular juices. If it's sub-par, it's months wasted as it heads for the drain.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (30/12/21)

I'd love to create some special packaging for the NETs, they deserve it. But wooden boxes, fancy labels that have to be separately managed etc. will push up prices considerably. NETs go for around R10-R15 / ml internationally, and with fancy packaging we'd have to join that choir.

It defeats what I like doing, offering the best I can at the lowest price I can. So maybe we will just integrate their packaging into our existing processes.

That does NOT mean they're inferior. It simply means that I think pretentiousness in marketing is a rip-off. In the end the customer pays for your pretentiousness.

IMHO if you buy vaping equipment / consumables that come in fancy boxes, wooden or otherwise, with a lot of accompanying fanfare you have been suckered. The box is probably worth more than the product. And congratulations, you've just encouraged all the other producers to waste YOUR money on fancy presentation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/21)

Naartjie please, please, please, naartjie.

.


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/12/21)

ddk1979 said:


> Naartjie please, please, please, naartjie.
> 
> .


@ddk1979 Naartjie? NET? Please expand.


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/12/21)

If you're talking about a normal e-liquid, we had a very good naartjie many moons ago but killed it for lack of demand.

Problem with citrus is it is very tank-unfriendly.


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> @ddk1979 Naartjie? NET? Please expand.




Sorry if I posted in the wrong thread, but I'm looking for plain naartjie, no NET.

.


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> If you're talking about a normal e-liquid, we had a very good naartjie many moons ago but killed it for lack of demand.


----------



## YeOldeOke (31/12/21)

Citrus kills tanks. So we will not go there again. You can use them as a background note but anything pronounced will attack seals, tubes etc.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (6/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Creating good NET's are, IMHO, an artform. Which is why I am attracted to it in the first place. It's more than just a technical challenge, much more.
> 
> There are a lot of technical challenges attached to NETs. The various extraction processes employed to extract the desired flavour notes are just the beginning, the purifying process must be balanced to rid the extract of undesirable elements without losing or diffusing the character of the juice.
> 
> ...



That’s a big ‘yes, please’ from me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

DavyH said:


> That’s a big ‘yes, please’ from me.


@DavyH There hasn't been much of a reaction to this thread, not sure there's much interest locally in NETs.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (10/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @DavyH There hasn't been much of a reaction to this thread, not sure there's much interest locally in NETs.



Strange. Let's face it, most tobaccos are okay at best and one always gets the feeling there should be better out there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @DavyH There hasn't been much of a reaction to this thread, not sure there's much interest locally in NETs.



In spite of me having smoked probably the stinkies of stinkies for years, (Camels), I , like a lot of ex. smokers, now have an aversion to their smell  ... however I do enjoy just a smidgen of a tobacco taste, (distinct from smell), in my vapes. I'm also concerned that NETs may have some of / all of the tar(s) that stinkies have. 
I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with your NET's, however if you could alleviate my concerns, I may just give em a go


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In spite of me having smoked probably the stinkies of stinkies for years, (Camels), I , like a lot of ex. smokers, now have an aversion to their smell  ... however I do enjoy just a smidgen of a tobacco taste, (distinct from smell), in my vapes. I'm also concerned that NETs may have some of / all of the tar(s) that stinkies have.
> I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with your NET's, however if you could alleviate my concerns, I may just give em a go


@Intuthu Kagesi
That I will do, keeping in mind this is not a DIY project, it is a commercial one so processes are sensitive issues. 
That will be addressed pre-launch.

What I'm trying to achieve with NETs is a much better experience than 'tobacco' vapes, with as little added risk as possible. If they're rough 'n' dirty, the size of the potential market would not justify the effort and very long time of development.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi
> That I will do, keeping in mind this is not a DIY project, it is a commercial one so processes are sensitive issues.
> That will be addressed pre-launch.
> 
> What I'm trying to achieve with NETs is a much better experience than 'tobacco' vapes, with as little added risk as possible. If they're rough 'n' dirty, the size of the potential market would not justify the effort and very long time of development.



Thanks for the reply ... I look forward to hearing more and possibly sampling them in the future


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> In spite of me having smoked probably the stinkies of stinkies for years, (Camels), I , like a lot of ex. smokers, now have an aversion to their smell  ... however I do enjoy just a smidgen of a tobacco taste, (distinct from smell), in my vapes. I'm also concerned that NETs may have some of / all of the tar(s) that stinkies have.
> I'm not sure what you're trying to achieve with your NET's, however if you could alleviate my concerns, I may just give em a go


@Intuthu Kagesi

Actually, I have to expand a bit on my reply. I understand your concerns fully. On the other hand, I've never been one to try and convince others of something. I state the facts as well as I can and they have to make up their own mind on which way to go.

NETs by their nature contain more plant material than lab-created flavourings. Unless you want to sink a few million $ in lab research over a few years, that is the real world. Any vape is arguably detrimental to your health, that is a fight the industry has been fighting for years.
It's a case of balance between what you enjoy in life, risk to enjoy it, and the price your willing to pay for an ultra-safe, multi-million dollar extensively lab researched and developed product. We tend to forget perfection is unattainable but follows an exponential cost curve the closer you get.

There are various processes that can be used to extract flavour from tobacco, each one will extract a different set of components from the leaf, and it also depends on the leaf used.

What I use will be proprietary info at this stage, as it is not a DIY but a commercial product. So again a balancing act, how many certificates of purity does the customer demand vs what price he/she is willing to pay.

Suffice to say I have studied the various processes and settled on one that extracts the most flavour and least tars, resins, nicotine, chlorophyll and other alkaloids. It is not the quickest and easiest process, but it yields the purest flavour extract. I aim to extract flavour, not nicotine etc. This extracts almost zero nicotine.
I do not use alcohol in the extraction process for a variety of important reasons.

One of the quick and rough guides to how pure an extract is, is how quickly it will gunk up coils and wicks with tars, resins, plant material etc. Again a balancing act, you want to retain as much flavour as you can else what's the point of the exercise

I understand the concerns, I'm trying to gauge the average tobacco vapers' position re flavour, coil and wick life, safety and price.

I may just launch one flavour as a test, or I may ditch the whole issue as not worth the investment.


As an indicator, coil gunking is a good measure, though not perfect. Here is a quickly-and-badly-wound coil (not wound to test flavour, just gunking) after vaping 5ml Black Cavendish over two days. Cavendish carries a lot of sugars created by the curing process, so it is a very good test.

Various contrast/colour/brightness to highlight any impurities on the wick. The coil is naturally discoloured, but no gunk, a very quick dry-burn cleared it with no typical gunk vapour coming off it. The wick is naturally discoloured as would be expected, but no bits of gunk in it.


I'll see, the final decision is yet to be made.











Anyone who has run a pipe cleaner through a pipe stem after just one bowl will know what tars do. That coil and wick is free of tar.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/22)

Thanks for the reply ... now you have my intrigue going 10 to the dozen and that's to your credit ... (in my previous life, I was inevitably thrown into new product presentation with the label of convince him and the rest of the board will back you )
I can't speak for all, however my major reason for dumping stinkies was health, and reading between the lines on various posts on this forum, think that's certainly one of the more common points, so with reference to your wishing to gauge the average vapers' position on flavour, coil and wick life, safety and price ... you're going to have some challenges, (as it will be skewed by price in current times, and for obvious reasons), however;

With enough fact to support any claims, don't see that as too big a hurdle to jump ... Health and safety I would say are the major door openers alongside flavour, (ie. taste, distinct from nose, and certainly excluding flavones and flavanoids, which you may want to highlight, as that'll tie back into the tar(s), and other nasties that are created when tobacco is heated / burnt) ... Then onto wick and coil life ...

At times I've had to do daily wicking, (and a quick coil glow and strum to burn off residue) ... that is hardly a trainsmash, nor is a few cents worth of cotton, however having to replace fancy coils that may have gunked up might be a fairly substantial handbrake, and again ...
If you back up your claims with real data comparing it to typical commercial juices, you nullify any opposition, which brings us back to price ...
Maybe you need to look at a market entry strategy of reduced profits?

Incidentally ... you have my details on file if you wish to chat about process offline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi Market entry at reduced profit is what I do best, again a balancing act of projected volumes vs price vs long-term potential vs cost.

I do however, as usual, have more than a handful of projects in the pipeline, both vaping related and non-vaping. The non-vaping one is by FAR the most potential profit, by a zillion country miles. That one I am developing for my family, more than myself, because beyond the interest of the challenge it holds very little interest to me. Money per se has never been one of my interests or motivators.

So I spend a hell of a lot of time and effort on the other projects, coz I enjoy them. They don't pay much, but as I'm nearing EOL I'm more about enjoying what I do than ever before. That is where the NET challenge comes in, not much money but a decent challenge with a lot of interest. True for all my vaping-related projects.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi Market entry at reduced profit is what I do best, again a balancing act of projected volumes vs price vs long-term potential vs cost.
> 
> I do however, as usual, have more than a handful of projects in the pipeline, both vaping related and non-vaping. The non-vaping one is by FAR the most potential profit, by a zillion country miles. That one I am developing for my family, more than myself, because beyond the interest of the challenge it holds very little interest to me. Money per se has never been one of my interests or motivators.
> 
> So I spend a hell of a lot of time and effort on the other projects, coz I enjoy them. They don't pay much, but as I'm nearing EOL I'm more about enjoying what I do than ever before. That is where the NET challenge comes in, not much money but a decent challenge with a lot of interest. True for all my vaping-related projects.



Welcome to my world  ... I go for the challenge and the learning nowadays, to which a gazillion projects sounds about right , (_so much for my claimed retirement_ )

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Iceman@11 (10/1/22)

Here in the uk, I have been using the @juicecabin range of NET. 12mg. Very enjoyable.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Welcome to my world  ... I go for the challenge and the learning nowadays, to which a gazillion projects sounds about right , (_so much for my claimed retirement_ )


Retirement is not something I have ever thought of as a positive, to me it is a horror. Go sit down and wait for death. I'd prefer to die on my feet if I can.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

Iceman@11 said:


> Here in the uk, I have been using the @juicecabin range of NET. 12mg. Very enjoyable.


@Iceman@11 How do they do on coils and wicks. Do you use RDA, RTA, MTL, DL?


----------



## Iceman@11 (10/1/22)

Mtl tanks. 
Bezerker v2. 
Augvape
Expromzer
Pioneer
Siren 3
0.8 ohm coils
Cotton last about 3 tanks. The coils just a quick burn and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

Iceman@11 said:


> Mtl tanks.
> Bezerker v2.
> Augvape
> Expromzer
> ...


@Iceman@11 When you say about 3 tanks, what would that be in ml. 6 to 15?


----------



## Iceman@11 (10/1/22)

To be more clear, in my Bezerker mtl tank (2ml) capacity I rewick after every second tank. The net, s is heavy on the cotton, not so much on coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/1/22)

When you say you have to re wick because it is heavy on the cotton, do you mean residue buildup on the cotton? Or discoloration.
Looking at the pic I posted, that wick is still 100%. No bits of gunk, well saturated so still wicking well. Just the color of the juice.


----------



## Iceman@11 (10/1/22)

Residue built up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/1/22)

In the beginning I thought maybe I'll do hybrids, coz coils & wicks. But things are going so well I'd prefer to keep em pure.

Maybe a few hybrids later, if there is demand, for the lil pods.

Methinks this stuff is gooooood, and more even gooder to come. 

Would I swap my favourite ex-wife for this?

I think that is a yes. 

And she's a doozy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/1/22)

R&D batches are relatively small, coz waste. Production has a long lead time, several months. So the first NETs we will release will be the final R&D batches which means that for a few months stocks will be limited, unfortunately.

We will be starting our first production batches next week, as we release the approved R&D batches.

First up will be ADV Black Cavendish. Hopefully more, much more, to come soon!






I's chuffed no end!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31 (14/1/22)

I definitely want to give it a try, sounds very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/1/22)

Awesome news, count me in!!!
Will be keen to see your prices compared to Stixx Mixx, etc...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/1/22)

Rude Rudi said:


> Awesome news, count me in!!!
> Will be keen to see your prices compared to Stixx Mixx, etc...


Stixx Mix is DIY, we are juice I'm afraid. We've tried the DIY market wayz back and left it for good. Wasn't willing to compete with Moirs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/1/22)

I'm in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/1/22)

There are two more that are close to release, maybe we will release the triad together, even though that may delay it by a week or so. That way those that are interested can try them without having to pay shipping more than once.

The other two:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/1/22)

NETs are heavier on coils/wicks than simple unsweetened juice, whodavthought. I say unsweetened, because I've seen some horror-shows out there with sweetened juice, especially chocolaty sweetened juice, that would put any NET to shame in the gunking dept.

So NETs are used mainly in RTAs and RDAs where rewicking is easy and quick.

It's important though not to confuse discoloring with gunking. Dark juice turns wicks dark, imagine that. Question is not how dark the wick or juice is but how it clogs up the works.

I've had some great results over the past few months in this dept. So much so that I am thinking of bringing in 3 versions of every product, a light one for commercial/stock coils, a full one for RTAs and a strong version for RDAs. In the lighter juice the top notes are prominent. The darker it gets more of the fuller bottom notes come to the fore. The RTA version I'm aiming at a full balance.

The lighter one is of course the greatest challenge, maximum coil/wick life but not weak flavour.

My aim is about 15-20ml on a stock coil, 10-15ml on RTA and 5-7ml on RDA. Or better. *I'd like to know how you feel about those targets please.*

I am developing on a simple round wire 0.75 ohm 28ga SS at 15W. I'm focusing mainly on Cavendish for this exercise, (but not exclusively,) as the Cavendish process brings a lot of sugars out in the leaf. Sugars play hell with coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/1/22)

The NETs will be in the same packaging options as our other juices, with the same options for base ratios and nic content. The extract contains no detectable (outside maybe lab conditions for miniscule amounts) nicotine so any nic has to be added in the same way as the other juice. 

Base ratio I used in testing is 50/50, not our normal 70/30, as I feel tobaccos do better at lower VG levels, but that's up to your personal preference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/1/22)

Our packaging and presentation will be the same as our normal juices to keep pricing down, so no pretentious and expensive packaging. Pricing will just include a little nod to the long R&D and production process. A little tip of the hat, if you will, to the efforts of the slave labour used to research, produce and offer these NETs.

No need to feel bad though, the slave labour enjoys the challenge  and just hopes you enjoy the end product.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/1/22)

To clarify, will the NET's be available as concentrates, ie 10ml bottles for DIY?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/1/22)

Rude Rudi said:


> To clarify, will the NET's be available as concentrates, ie 10ml bottles for DIY?


No, we will not go back to DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (19/1/22)

One of the biggest challenges faced when developing a commercial juice is gauging the type of profile that most users enjoy. Not necessarily what you enjoy yourself. This is even more challenging when it comes to NETs. Vaping a NET is not the same experience as smoking the tobacco it is made of, there is no combustion of plant material. The closest description I have seen is that the NET tastes like the tobacco smells. Not totally true though.

We have three more extractions nearing completion, and I have quite a few other tobaccos I'd love to explore. But we don't want to end up with too many choices that become intimidating and confusing either.

These will sort itself out over time, the problem being that with NETs that timeframe is very long. I'd like to speed up the process somewhat if I can with more educated decisions as to what I should pursue.

So once again I turn to tobacco vapers.

Some tobaccos have strong top notes, be it caramel, vanilla, rum, cherry, fruity, even grassy when it comes to Virginia. Cavendish creates sweetness in the tobacco. Virginia as well to a lesser extent.

Others have a more earthy tone. Latakia can be described as vaping a campfire.

Cased, or aromatic, tobaccos have a lot of the abovementioned top notes, uncased not. English type blends tend to be stronger and earthier, often blended with Latakia and Perique.

If you imagine your perfect tobacco vape, what are you looking for in it?

I aim to have some to offer of the different types, but I can already see at least 20 variations which would make @ADV-Des beat me with a baseball bat.  She's the one that has to handle and manage all the variations and options, which is already vast in our present setup.

Currently I'm focusing on pipe tobaccos, but at some stage there may also be cigar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/22)

The first three Pure Nets are now available on site! Only in 30ml packaging at this stage.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/e-liquid-tobacco/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## LeislB (24/1/22)

I think the pricing looks really reasonable!

Im not a tobacco vaper (yet?) but wish you every success!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (24/1/22)

LeislB said:


> I think the pricing looks really reasonable!
> 
> Im not a tobacco vaper (yet?) but wish you every success!


Definitely, I was expecting a much high price

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/22)

I've seen a few on the internet say that NETs don't need steeping, the logic applied says because of the long extraction process they are steeped.

I suppose if you are vaping the extraction directly that holds water, but that's not how it works. A concentrate is extracted and mixed like any other concentrate into a juice with or without nic.

They need steeping please. Just a few days if you really can't wait, else a week will do. Just give it time to mix properly with the fresh VG/PG/Nic added. You won't regret it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/1/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> I've seen a few on the internet say that NETs don't need steeping, the logic applied says because of the long extraction process they are steeped.
> 
> I suppose if you are vaping the extraction directly that holds water, but that's not how it works. A concentrate is extracted and mixed like any other concentrate into a juice with or without nic.
> 
> They need steeping please. Just a few days if you really can't wait, else a week will do. Just give it time to mix properly with the fresh VG/PG/Nic added. You won't regret it.



1 of each ordered, will try my best to wait it out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/22)

Please bear with me while I waffle on a bit about coils, wicks & gunking, as I see it.

NETs gunk up coils & wicks faster than normal juice. Everybody says 'Aye'. I say maybe, depends.

On a lot of factors. Amount of plant material, waxes, resins, tars etc. present in the juice is a major factor, of course. But other things come into play IMHO.

We all know chocolate, cocoa etc. flavourings are hard on coils & wicks. So the make-up of the juice is one set of factors.

A coupla years ago we were developing a rather innocuous fruit juice, I think it was the Cherry Twist if I remember correctly. Running it through a tank I was extremely surprised to find major coil gunking. WTF. Analyzed all the ingredients, no, none should have caused it. Tried again, same result.

Tried again, this time with a bit higher wattage. Clean coils. Vaporizing point of some ingredients, or a combo of ingredients. Maybe.

Maybe simply because it was wicking too well, set wattage couldn't vaporize fast enough, drowning the coil and boiling the juice , causing a buildup on coil of what is known as gunking goo in the scientific circles I move in.

A 1 ohm coil at 2mm dia wicks much slower than a 1 ohm coil at 3mm dia. Both coils will heat up similarly at a given wattage, but the 3mm coil will be fed with much more juice. If I'm wrong, please explain?

Thus the larger dia coil needs to run at higher wattage to cope with the feed. Methinks.

Since that day, I've never had gunked up coils, on any juice. Discolored wicks and coils, yes. Gunk, not really. Unless the juice contains waxes, tars and materials that do not vaporize.

So when you say you vape at 1ohm, 15 watts, coil dia is an important factor to include.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/1/22)

Hmmm, 0.7ohm, 2.5mm and between 20-25watts, I should be ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/1/22)

@Dela Rey Steyn


Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Hmmm, 0.7ohm, 2.5mm and between 20-25watts, I should be ok


I've been running it in an OBS Nano, RDL, 0.75 ohm, 3mm dia at 15-17 watts and have had no gunking, just discoloration. So I would say yes, unless you get dry hits that'll be fine. You may find different notes at a bit lower wattage if you play around.

The mix is pretty robust, so no need to tiptoe around it to extract flavour. I settled on that, as these ultra-fragile NETs seem to defeat the object of the exercise in trying to be light on coils.

Slightly spaced coils may also help. The thing is not too worry about the colour, but the actual gunk in wick and coil. I have not really found any gunk.






This is the strength I settled on, after 5ml. Tried many tanks, all the same. Dark but effectively no gunk.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (25/1/22)

Perique and latakia were some of my favorite profiles to play with when I still did DIY. Interested to see the feedback here and maybe order some.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/1/22)

Perique is in the pipeline.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (27/1/22)

Order placed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/1/22)

DavyH said:


> Order placed!



... and reviews to follow please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/2/22)

Coming soon, our next NET!

ADV Perique
Pure NET

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Single malt has come up a few times lately, which reminded me I've never tried a good single malt. The highest I've flown is the odd blended Dimple Haig, Chivas Regal and my current JW Double Black, which I enjoy quite a lot. But surely I must try the single malts soon.
> 
> What single malt would you recommend. There's a list here but lists are seldom very helpful.
> 
> ...



There is in my opinion no such thing as a sh## SINGLE Malt, there are a few shirty Pure Malts and Blended Malts, however, as you positioned your question as what I would recommend ... I would have to say the Six Classics as they are sometimes referred to, stand above the rest, them being;

*Dalwhinnie* - This in my opinion is the smoothest of them all ... it's a subtle, gentle, smooth, did I say smooth? .... O, and it's really smooth, and delicate. It's a malt from the Highlands, with a light honey smokiness hidden in it's wonderful golden glow ... This is one you can serve anytime and to anyone without fear of it not appeasing a palate.
*Glenkinchie* - A soft, sweetly aromatic malt with some fresh, meadow grassy sweetness hiding in the bottle ... balanced with a warming, dryish finish.
*Oban* - A sophisticated, rich and full-bodied malt with a mellow fruity undertone, and just a smidgen of the peaty style of the Islay malts, (_and make no mistake ALL the Islay malts are heaven in a bottle_!)
*Cragganmore* - An amazingly complex and sophisticated Speyside Malt ... probably the most complex aroma of any single malt in my opinion ... there are some fantastic sweet fragrant notes with a delicious malt undertow ... pure yumminess!
*Talisker* - The seaside comes into this malt in a big way ... seaweedy taste, and just a little smoky in nose with a deep spicy undertones coupled with an almost sweet malty-ness ... hell man I'm salivating over malts at 8AM jus typing this ... probably be tanked by midday too at this rate 
*Lagavulin* - When you experience this one, you'll wonder if all other single malt distillers used this as their end goal ... It has a distinctive and powerful smoky nose with a peaty undertow, and to coin a vape phrase ... a great throat hit .... and yet is velvety smooth.
It's also used as a flavourant in a number of popular whiskies which you may recognise.

Some advice when tasting any single malt, and contrary to what a lot of so called experts will say, is to serve it at room temperature, with a splash of iced water, (literally half a tot of iced water), added, and then swirled ... and savoured

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi Sorry about that
> 
> Thanks for that rundown! Maybe I should ask you to write our NET descriptions
> 
> I usually drink my whiskey neat at room temp, when I was younger I would add a small splash of fish sewerage. I'll try again with iced water.



No apology necessary ... I had to refresh my memory / confirm what I had written ya know 

As to your NET's ... I have been waiting patiently for peoples feedback / reviews on them, as I make no pretenses that I have, (_unsuccessfully_), struggled to find a vape compliment for them, and donated many unsuitable juices ... so when a friend, and vaper known to imbibe malts from time to time, @DarthBranMuffin, provided me with very favourable feedback on what he has sampled of them yesterday , weeeeeeeeell your posting is timeous 
Also ... as @DavyH is Scottish of decent, and a malt drinker too ... AND that I noted he too ordered a few NET's from you ... I await his Feedback too, to which I'm already leaning towards something great 

Now to your Whiskey drinking ... I would highly recommend all six of the malts above, and can safely say that once you've tasted them, well ... blended whiskey is going to taste somewhat like that fish sewerage you mentioned above

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/2/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi You should ask @Dela Rey Steyn as well, he's also been trying it. Also mentions single malts, strangely enough  Seems to be some thread here.



Methinks there's a barter opportunity lurking here somewhere

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi How would you rate Balvenie?
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/beverages-l...tors-tube-1-x-750-ml-/p/000000000000282650_EA
> 
> ...



I have never heard of it before, and at that price, not sure I want to either 
I'm wary of "telephone number price tags" ... it may be like them Kopi Luwak coffee beans that cost an arm, a leg and a kidney ... for a bean that's passed through a monkeys sphincter , and having had literally a sip of it, can honestly say it's waaaaaaaaaaay over rated.
As to tasting malts, I don't think they come in "double tot mini bottles", so you'd need to find a friend that has personal stock ... as I don't think there are many bars or restaurants that stock anything worth writing home about to taste ... If it's any consolation ... the six I suggested shouldn't set you back too much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/22)

Well, I won't try and match @Intuthu Kagesi's write up, but some I've enjoyed over the hears: Lagavulin for sure. Coal Isla, Ardbeg, Glenlivet. And one who's spelling eludes me... Lophraig or some such... The older and the more peaty the better for me. Hence my love of Latskia and Perique tobaccos as well.

I miscounted when I ordered my batteries, lol, still short one or two so I may get two of those NETs from you when I order.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/2/22)

@Viper_SA Thanks for the input, appreciate it. We'll make the extra batts at the same rate as your bulk order. So don't pay until we've adjusted the price.

But just hang in there, if you like Perique it should be ready by next week.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Viper_SA Thanks for the input, appreciate it. We'll make the extra batts at the same rate as your bulk order. But just hang in there, if you like Perique it should be ready by next week.



Awesome, thank you. No rush at all. Still waiting for payday on my side as well 

Been a long, long time since I've had a Net juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/2/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi & @Viper_SA, trust me on this, I stake whatever dodgy piece of reputation I have left; get these NET's, they are worth every cent. I love my tobacco juices, but these NET's have that authentic pipe Tobacco taste that lingers on the palate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi & @Viper_SA, trust me on this, I stake whatever dodgy piece of reputation I have left; get these NET's, they are worth every cent. I love my tobacco juices, but these NET's have that authentic pipe Tobacco taste that lingers on the palate.



If they're half as good as Tark's Rasputin I'll be happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Well, I won't try and match @Intuthu Kagesi's write up, but some I've enjoyed over the hears: Lagavulin for sure. Coal Isla, Ardbeg, Glenlivet. And one who's spelling eludes me... Lophraig or some such... The older and the more peaty the better for me. Hence my love of Latskia and Perique tobaccos as well.
> 
> I miscounted when I ordered my batteries, lol, still short one or two so I may get two of those NETs from you when I order.



Some great brands in there  ... Caol Ila, Ardberg, Laphroaig, and Glenlivet distill and blend, so they have a fair range to choose from. That said, their Single Malts, Blended Malts and their Whiskeys certainly all share some commonality, (_mind you, everything you named shares some commonality_), namely traditional peaty, smokey and earthy qualities, (_all to greater or lesser degree_), along with a good "_throat feel_", (_I kinda like that vaping term as a definition_ ).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi & @Viper_SA, trust me on this, I stake whatever dodgy piece of reputation I have left; get these NET's, they are worth every cent. I love my tobacco juices, but these NET's have that authentic pipe Tobacco taste that lingers on the palate.



Stoppit now dammit  ... this is like a red rag to a bull ... back in ye day, we had a name for woman that did something similar as turn-on's go 

I am curious tho' ... which Malt(s) and which NET's would you pair?


----------



## Munro31 (12/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi How would you rate Balvenie?
> 
> https://www.makro.co.za/beverages-l...tors-tube-1-x-750-ml-/p/000000000000282650_EA
> 
> ...


It's kak, don't make the same mistake I made!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/2/22)

Last night was the test of NET (Fruit Flake) vs Single Malt (Glenlivet 12yr) in the apt Tauren Elite Pro MTL RTA on top of the Hellfire Phantom... 




The conclusion.... I NEED TO GET ALL THE OTHER FLAVORS TOO!!!

Even though it is an ALL DAY VAPES juice, it will not be an all-day-vape for me, but paired with a glass of scotch at the end of the day it goes down perfect. 

As an ex Camel (plain/filter/mild) smoker that started with Texan and Chesterfield plains (stolen from my dad's stash he had hidden in the garage) the Fruit Flake hits all the right notes, even without a scotch in the hand. 

The mouth feel, the flavor notes, it is all just rounded off perfectly. The tobacco hits the back of your tongue and just before you get that raw tobacco burn the fruitiness comes through in a smooth lull over the tobacco. It is also a balanced vape whereby you can switch to another flavor without the NET affecting it at all. It is one of those flavors that even though I won't vape it all day long I want to take another hit shortly after I have put it down.

Not only should all tobacco vapers try this out, this is a juice that vape shops should have on hand in different strengths for the smokers that wants to use vaping to quit smoking as this will be a perfect combustible tobacco replacement in order to wean them off slowly by lowering the nic over time. 

Very well done on a great juice line @YeOldeOke! A new order will be on the cards for some more in the not so distant future.

@Intuthu Kagesi I only have two words for you: "GET SOME!"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Last night was the test of NET (Fruit Flake) vs Single Malt (Glenlivet 12yr) in the apt Tauren Elite Pro MTL RTA on top of the Hellfire Phantom...
> 
> View attachment 250247
> 
> ...



For a moment there wondered if I was reading a script for a porno movie  ... Thanks for that @DarthBranMuffin ... I'm jus' gonna have to get me some of these after reading your message above 

Like you, I too was a Camel Classic smoker back in ye day, with a cigar and a malt most evenings ... and that part has been the toughest part of my vaping journey from stinkies ... the flavour(s) to be used as part of my evening ritual(s) to compliment a good malt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/22)

@YeOldeOke, would these NETs be safe to use in "plastic" rta's like the Pioneer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> @YeOldeOke, would these NETs be safe to use in "plastic" rta's like the Pioneer?


@Viper_SA I'm pretty sure they are. There's nothing in there that should attack plastics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Viper_SA I'm pretty sure they are. There's nothing in there that should attack plastics.



Thank you, good to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/2/22)

@Viper_SA I like to be precise in the language I use (speelling and gremmer may be slightly off). Which is why, if someone asks me when will they get something, I say 'should', not 'will'.

'I'm pretty sure means' about 99%. I have not tested it as such. But I keep the NETs in HDPE (which admittedly is more resilient against tank crackers than some other forms of plastic, though I had some citrus juices that would badly deform the hdpe bottle in a relative short time) and I know there are no elements in there that I am aware of that will attack or interact with plastics.

So I am pretty sure, until otherwise convinced. But if you are worried about that maybe try it in a tank that you have spares for, and if it happens please let me know and I will reimburse you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (12/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Viper_SA I like to be precise in the language I use (speelling and gremmer may be slightly off). Which is why, if someone asks me when will they get something, I say 'should', not 'will'.
> 
> 'I'm pretty sure means' about 99%. I have not tested it as such. But I keep the NETs in HDPE (which admittedly is more resilient against tank crackers than some other forms of plastic, though I had some citrus juices that would badly deform the hdpe bottle in a relative short time) and I know there are no elements in there that I am aware of that will attack or interact with plastics.
> 
> So I am pretty sure, until otherwise convinced. But if you are worried about that maybe try it in a tank that you have spares for, and if it happens please let me know and I will reimburse you.



I do have spares for the Pioneer and I'm also pretty sure it will be fine. I've had Miss Daisy, Coffee and Tobacco in there with no hassles, so I'm sure your juice will be fine. Just asked incase you might know of something in there. Great offer though and awesome to see service levels like this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> I like to be precise in the language I use (speelling and gremmer may be slightly off). Which is why, if someone asks me when will they get something, I say 'should', not 'will'.
> 
> 'I'm pretty sure means' about 99%. I have not tested it as such. *But I keep the NETs in HDPE *(which admittedly is more resilient against tank crackers than some other forms of plastic, though I had some citrus juices that would badly deform the hdpe bottle in a relative short time) and I know there are no elements in there that I am aware of that will attack or interact with plastics.
> 
> So I am pretty sure, until otherwise convinced. But if you are worried about that maybe try it in a tank that you have spares for, and if it happens please let me know and I will reimburse you.



To be precise, for what it's worth, I keep the NETs in HDPE during the development process. During extraction and in stock they're in glass. Just to be sure no leaching occurs.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Viper_SA (13/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Coming back to the single malts, I've found a place that sells at quite a bit lower than the general market price. Single bottles, crates, pallets, up 2 u.
> 
> Only little thing is you need diplomatic credentials. I've no doubt at least 70+% of their business is shadowy (see lockdown, they do cigarettes n stuff as well), so my guess is these credentials will not be very closely scrutinized. Anyone here have diplomatic ties?
> 
> ...



Damn! Last time I bought a bottle of Lagavulin it was R400. Been a while it seems...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Well, maybe I'll start lowish and work my way up. Somewhere in the R600-700 range. Talisker and Ardbeg sounds like a goodish start. I love smokiness and weight in whiskey, which is why I drink Double Black at the moment, so those two may be a good intro what? Ardbeg on Oa sounds 'lighter' than Ardbeg(?)



The Ardbeg I had was a 17 year old and only 40% alcohol per volume. Smooth as hell, but can't find it in my area any longer. Personally I would hit a whisky bar or good restaurant and try out a few at a time. I've had some single malts that I had one sip or a smell of and gave them to my late father. Not all are good to be honest. Also, I avoid "finished in bourbon casks" like the plague. I can't stand the the taste of bourbon.

I can't drink Johnny Red, but en jou Johnny Black. That, Chibas 12 and Dimple are good "cheap" whiskeys for me. No, I'm not a snob, I just call them cheap as they are nowhere near the single malts I really love. 

The last few years I've been more on the gin and vodka train, and recently beer. So I've lost touch with whisky costs a bit. 

I had an ex whose stepfather owned a snazzy joint in Jhb. I used to get all the last little bits in the bottles to taste. Sometimes less than a tot, but enough to form an opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Coming back to the single malts, I've found a place that sells at quite a bit lower than the general market price. Single bottles, crates, pallets, up 2 u.
> 
> Only little thing is you need diplomatic credentials. I've no doubt at least 70+% of their business is shadowy (see lockdown, they do cigarettes n stuff as well), so my guess is these credentials will not be very closely scrutinized. Anyone here have diplomatic ties?
> 
> ...



R1074.66 is a great price for Lagavulin ... Below are my usual malt "suppliers" ... even Checkers and Spar stock some of the good sh stuff ;
https://www.checkers.co.za/All-Depa...tch-Whisky-Bottle-750ml-Gift-Box/p/10202871EA

https://www.checkers.co.za/All-Depa...-Single-Malt-Scotch-Whisky-750ml/p/10180228EA

https://www.ngf.co.za/products/lagavulin-16yr-whisky-750ml-x1

https://www.ngf.co.za/products/oban-14yr-whisky-750ml-x1

https://www.ngf.co.za/products/cragganmore-20yr-750ml

https://www.whiskybrother.com/products/glenkinchie-12-year-old-scotch-whisky

... and another lovely unassuming malt too, (_albeit not for the feint hearted _) ... A rich in your face, almost sweet, peaty and smoky malt, with just a hint of seaweed
https://www.checkers.co.za/All-Depa...-10-Year-Old-Whisky-Bottle-750ml/p/10130392EA

Edit:
I did the unforgiveable ... OMG ... I left my very best, my favourite off the above list ...
https://www.ngf.co.za/products/dalwhinnie-15yr-750ml-x1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/2/22)

I like my whisky like my girls; 16 and older

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/2/22)

Good things come in threes, so allow me to suggest this thread to roll up the package of a good Malt, a complimentary Cigar Vape, and some Jazz & Blues

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/2/22)

https://wildaboutwhisky.com/product-category/whisky/single-malt/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://wildaboutwhisky.com/product-category/whisky/single-malt/



Oooooo ... Are we bringing up the age old debate of who invented Whiskey ... The Irish vs. The Scottish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/2/22)

I've derailed this thread with my queries about single malts. To bring it back to NETs:

Now available!




https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pure-net-adv-perique/

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (14/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> I've derailed this thread with my queries about single malts. To bring it back to NETs:
> 
> Now available!
> 
> ...



Awesome! Will be in touch after payday for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/2/22)

These NETs have been in development for a long time already, so we will have a few dropping out of the pipeline soon. It may seem that they're quick 'n' easy to develop, they're not. The process has been going on for a long time before I mentioned the line at all, it's just that they are coming to fruition now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> These NETs have been in development for a long time already, so we will have a few dropping out of the pipeline soon. It may seem that they're quick 'n' easy to develop, they're not. The process has been going on for a long time before I mentioned the line at all, it's just that they are coming to fruition now.



Good things in life require an investment of time, and as the feedback I have been receiving is not much shy of raving, clearly you've done something right  ... I now need to work out how your naming topology / tobacco names relate to the cigars I used to enjoy, and ... order some


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/2/22)

@Intuthu Kagesi Cigars are on the menu, but will be another coupla months.

What cigars did you enjoy.


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi Cigars are on the menu, but will be another coupla months.
> 
> What cigars did you enjoy.



Cigars are coming  ... Now you have my full attention! 

As to my old favourites ... shoooooweeeeeeee this list is long ...
As favourite brands go, they would probably be; Fuente, Davidoff, Cohiba, Montecristo, and Romeo Y Julieta, _particularly their Original Churchills, (Diademas), only because I have an emotional attachment to my late Grandfather smoking these almost exclusively. _Then to ring size ... everything from a so called No.1 / Original Churchill, through to a no.5, (_although I note that the naming conventions have evolved in recent years _).
As each manufacturer and each length and ring size isn't really an indication of "strength", I usually opted for darker cigars, (Maduro and Oscuro, _which I experienced as fuller bodied / bolder_), for evenings, and a couple of lighter, "_medium bodied_" shorter 3's, 4's and sometimes even 5's for the aroma without the boldness, for "_all day_", (excuse the pun ), smokes. The nuances I used to seek out would have been Aromatic, Earthy and Woody, with Creamy Caramel undertones, (_without being sweet_), as these complimented most, if not all Malts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/2/22)

Ring size affects flavour and general experience in smoking, but should be irrelevant in NETs. That said, how's Partagas Serie P No. 2, Cohiba Siglo II and Romeo y Julieta No.1 grab you? Churchills as I understand it refers more to size than anything else, several brands use the Churchill thing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Ring size affects flavour and general experience in smoking, but should be irrelevant in NETs. That said, how's Partagas Serie P No. 2, Cohiba Siglo II and Romeo y Julieta No.1 grab you? Churchills as I understand it refers more to size than anything else, several brands use the Churchill thing.



Oooooo ... there's another old favourite, I almost forgot about Partagas , (_well it has been a while ya know, and I'm hiding behind "old-timers" as an excuse_ ), and you're quite correct, a Churchill is a No1 or large Corona, and is +- 7 to 8 inches long, and I think around a 48 gauge ring size ... It got 'renamed' only because of Prime Minister Churchill rarely being without one in his mouth, and ... as Romeo y Julieta was his brand of choice, only they should really be considered a true Churchill Cigar.
Lemme go check on the Partagas Serie P No. 2, Cohiba Siglo II in my ol' cigar bible and get back to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/2/22)

OK ... so here we go ... (Part 2)

Partagas Serie P No. 2 ... my old notes on it are that it's a smooth, creamy, earthy, woody, yet smooth and slick, with caramel undertones ... It moves from a medium towards a fuller bodied more complex and woody cigar in the last third.

Cohiba Siglo II ... again my notes on it are that it's again a light to medium bodied cigar, with complex varying notes with slight cinnamon and pepper undertones, mild woodiness, moving towards greater complexity as well as a shift from light medium to a medium body in the last third.

Romeo Y Julieta _Churchills ... There is emotional bias attached! ... Smooth thick, full bodied, rich, earthy , woody, almost oily, and slightly sweet caramel ... this one calms down to a medium bodied cigar in the second half and introduces a mild pepper undertone._

Ooooo ... and I missed that earlier point of yours ... Yes, ring size does play a part in flavour within the same brand, as they use different leaves to wrap them, and clearly the larger the diameter, the greater the mix of leaf types. the venerable No.2 / Torpedo probably highlighting this most within any brand with it's varying shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/2/22)

I'll keep that in mind for the future, but for the time being the die has already been cast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/2/22)

I almost forgot. Vapemail, baby!




Well, some of it.

Disclaimer: I won't be smoking any of it!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/2/22)

Love this one, not as sweet as Black Cavendish.



https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pure-net-adv-mellow-cavendish/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/2/22)

I have a problem on my hands. I'm trying to limit the number of NETs we offer, but how can I not offer something when it's so good (IMHO) 

So afore mundane practicality sets in, let me announce the next NET.

Warning: There's more to come!



https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/e-liquid-pure-net-adv-full-gold/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> I have a problem on my hands. I'm trying to limit the number of NETs we offer, but how can I not offer something when it's so good (IMHO)
> 
> So afore mundane practicality sets in, let me announce the next NET.
> 
> ...



Great, another rabbit hole

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/2/22)

Reconsidering presentation. This stuff surely deserves a wooden box, at least. Maybe get Knysna to make up some yellow wood boxes.  

But @ADV-Des will kill me, what with the number of NETs, special labels and boxes 'n' stuff to store, stock and handle. Customers, however, should love it for a small increase in price, say an extra R150-R200/bottle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Reconsidering presentation. This stuff surely deserves a wooden box, at least. But @ADV-Des will kill me, what with the number of NETs, special labels and boxes 'n' stuff to store, stock and handle. Customers, however, should love it for a small increase in price, say an extra R150-R200/bottle.



Yikes. How about rather going the old glass dripper bottle route to keep them fresh for longer?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Yikes. How about rather going the old glass dripper bottle route to keep them fresh for longer?


Too difficult to fill and too messy to fill from. They won't go bad, same as any vape juice, keep out of sunlight and not on, in or next to stove.

You are supposed to use them quickly and buy some more!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (21/2/22)

I see o n your site that you list the different tobaccos that goes into the NET. I think it would be nice to add a little note about each tobacco, i.e. what kind of profile Latakia is for instance. There are some nice websites explaining different tobaccos, but not everyone knows these tobaccos and it's a bit of a schlep to go and google each one, whereas if it is already on your site it would be a major positive in my opinion. Just a thought... 

P.S. You're making it extremely difficult to choose only one or two NETs after payday.... Hence my suggestion/request regarding some notes on flavor profile. Probably my favorite NET has been Tark's Rasputin and my own extraction from Transvaal Black (if I remember that name correctly). So I like them dark and heavy mostly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I see o n your site that you list the different tobaccos that goes into the NET. I think it would be nice to add a little note about each tobacco, i.e. what kind of profile Latakia is for instance. There are some nice websites explaining different tobaccos, but not everyone knows these tobaccos and it's a bit of a schlep to go and google each one, whereas if it is already on your site it would be a major positive in my opinion. Just a thought...
> 
> P.S. You're making it extremely difficult to choose only one or two NETs after payday.... Hence my suggestion/request regarding some notes on flavor profile. Probably my favorite NET has been Tark's Rasputin and my own extraction from Transvaal Black (if I remember that name correctly). So I like them dark and heavy mostly.


I agree ... My challenge is similar ... trying to match up the tobacco names to the notes of the Cigars I've enjoyed in the past, or ... to wait until you release your Cigar specific NETs, as I don't wish to go through another juice learning curve whose iterations saw me tossing the lions share of juices that didn't live up to my expectations.


----------



## Viper_SA (21/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree ... My challenge is similar ... trying to match up the tobacco names to the notes of the Cigars I've enjoyed in the past, or ... to wait until you release your Cigar specific NETs, as I don't wish to go through another juice learning curve whose iterations saw me tossing the lions share of juices that didn't live up to my expectations.



Lucky for me I am not a cigar fan. Never have been and don't enjoy cigar type juices. Pipe tobaccos I like though, as well as some other. I seem to prefer dark and "dirty" though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Lucky for me I am not a cigar fan. Never have been and don't enjoy cigar type juices. Pipe tobaccos I like though, as well as some other. I seem to prefer dark and "dirty" though.


Dark and Dirty  ... the first thought that springs to mind are them yellow packets of BB and Boxer ... my old gardener used to smoke them rolled in newspaper, and you could smell him coming a kilometre away 
I'm not at all au fait with Pipe Tobaccos tho', so I'm waaaaaaaaaay out of my depth here


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I see o n your site that you list the different tobaccos that goes into the NET. I think it would be nice to add a little note about each tobacco, i.e. what kind of profile Latakia is for instance. There are some nice websites explaining different tobaccos, but not everyone knows these tobaccos and it's a bit of a schlep to go and google each one, whereas if it is already on your site it would be a major positive in my opinion. Just a thought...
> 
> P.S. You're making it extremely difficult to choose only one or two NETs after payday.... Hence my suggestion/request regarding some notes on flavor profile. Probably my favorite NET has been Tark's Rasputin and my own extraction from Transvaal Black (if I remember that name correctly). So I like them dark and heavy mostly.


I have to do a page on the NETs, explaining what it is etc. Short descriptions of the different tobaccos and curing processes is a good idea. I'll see if I can find the time to do this.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/2/22)

Some say 'The customer is always right'
I disagree vehemently.
I say 'The customer isn't always right, it's my job to inform him/her if needed. But the customer is always King/Queen'.



YeOldeOke said:


> I have to do a page on the NETs, explaining what it is etc. Short descriptions of the different tobaccos and curing processes is a good idea. I'll see if I can find the time to do this.



'tis 04:00 and here I'm sitting with a single malt  vaping ADV Full Gold NET. You guys are to blame.

I'm not the type to just say I'm going to do something to appease and then not do it. So here I am.

The above will probably not be done, unless......



Viper_SA said:


> I see o n your site that you list the different tobaccos that goes into the NET. I think it would be nice to add a little note about each tobacco, i.e. what kind of profile Latakia is for instance. There are some nice websites explaining different tobaccos, but not everyone knows these tobaccos and it's a bit of a schlep to go and google each one, whereas if it is already on your site it would be a major positive in my opinion. Just a thought...
> 
> P.S. You're making it extremely difficult to choose only one or two NETs after payday.... Hence my suggestion/request regarding some notes on flavor profile. Probably my favorite NET has been Tark's Rasputin and my own extraction from Transvaal Black (if I remember that name correctly). So I like them dark and heavy mostly.



I get your point. Really I do. 



Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I agree ... My challenge is similar ... trying to match up the tobacco names to the notes of the Cigars I've enjoyed in the past, or ... to wait until you release your Cigar specific NETs, as I don't wish to go through another juice learning curve whose iterations saw me tossing the lions share of juices that didn't live up to my expectations.



And yours as well  (I mentioned earlier in this thread that I'm not the type to try and convince people to buy something, I present as much of the facts as I can (which I did in this thread) and they must make up their own mind. I suck as a salesman.)

I am trying to present what I believe to be a very good product at a very low price. So before I spend days or weeks setting up pages explaining tobaccos, curing methods, NETs, coil and wick life (all that still hasn't approached describing the NETs themselves) I need to see more than a very small group of people that is interested in the product. Balance again gents, price vs volume vs certificates and bells & whistles. This thread has described a lot already.

So for the time being please just Google about the different tobaccos etc. The discriptions I have up are short, but to the point. And remember, vaping a NET is not smoking a tobacco.

Black Cavendish very sweet, see molasses etc.
Mellow Cavendish less sweet
Latakia smokey, uncased. Latakia-heavy but mixed with other tobaccos. Not pure latakia
Perique mixed with other tobaccos.
etc.

Prices cheap enough to try.

Give me volume or triple the price and I can do a lot more at this stage. At the moment this is a labour of love, I do not expect profit from it.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/2/22)

What I can do is supply samples to vape meets around the country where people can try them with their drippers. If any organizers are interested in that please PM me.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/2/22)

This is why we encourage people to put up short reviews of the juices they try, we enclose cards in each juice order about that. It's about helping others choose with the opinion of other vapers, not our opinion.

Sadly, few respond. And that's not because few like our juices. We have many customers that have bought from us every month for years, yet never bothered to say something about it on site.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> This is why we encourage people to put up short reviews of the juices they try, we enclose cards in each juice order about that. It's about helping others choose with the opinion of other vapers, not our opinion.
> 
> Sadly, few respond. And that's not because few like our juices. We have many customers that have bought from us every month for years, yet never bothered to say something about it on site.


Firstly ... thank you for your responses ... they demonstrate your passions eloquently 

Come on guys ... all you that have tried out these juices ... Please post your reviews / opinions / anythings of these juices ... here even? ... if for no other reason than to help @Viper_SA and myself make better choices as we're not as tobacco savvy as you are.

Then to samples at vape meets ... FANTASTIC IDEA! ... maybe bring along a few disposables tanks and some disinfectant wipes with your NET'?s ... and I will so be there ... Hell I'll reciprocate and bring along a couple of good malts and some crystal to erm ... test them thoroughly  ... (_We'll be Uber-ing to / from this meet_)

Finally ... as to you sitting up to all hours savouring malts ... If I have helped you traverse this path in even the smallest of ways, then I'll wear that cap proudly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/2/22)

We really try hard to please our customers.

Will this help?

*https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-day-vapes-net-sample-pack-now-available.75438/*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Then to samples at vape meets ... FANTASTIC IDEA! ... *maybe bring along a few disposables tanks and some disinfectant wipes with your NET'?s* ... and I will so be there ... Hell I'll reciprocate and bring along a couple of good malts and some crystal to erm ... test them thoroughly  ... (_We'll be Uber-ing to / from this meet_)
> 
> Finally ... as to you sitting up to all hours savouring malts ... If I have helped you traverse this path in even the smallest of ways, then I'll wear that cap proudly


@Intuthu Kagesi
 

Yes I am just trying to move from the bottomish up and not just jumping into the 20yos, the journey is always the best, the destination becomes meh.


Trying a Talisker 10 yo first. Interesting.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/2/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Intuthu Kagesi
> 
> 
> Yes I am just trying to move from the bottomish up and not just jumping into the 20yos, the journey is always the best, the destination becomes meh.
> ...


I think you're going about it the right way ... I really enjoy some of the young 'uns and there a few 20+year olds that well .... ja .... I'd take a young un' over.
Don't get me wrong, ALL Malts are great, it's just the index is so much higher than the blended stuff, and the nuances so subtle and yet deep that each sip is almost a virgin experience at times ... to which even emotional states will affect and effect your choices of which one(s) you prefer.
You do of course know that there's no going back to blends after this , soooooo ... 
Enjoy


----------



## Viper_SA (22/2/22)

I'm more interested in my sample pack of NETs on the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/22)

Just about to wick up two Expromizers and test the first two NETs. Finger tested them all and they taste amazing! So glad they're finally steeped.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (5/3/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Just about to wick up two Expromizers and test the first two NETs. Finger tested them all and they taste amazing! So glad they're finally steeped.


Enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/3/22)

Interesting... I usually like dark and heavy tobaccos. Sampling the Latakia and Fruit Flake right now and I'm preferring the Fruit Flake.... Both very authentic and satisfying. Almost feels like I'm "cheating" with a real pipe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/3/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Interesting... I usually like dark and heavy tobaccos. Sampling the Latakia and Fruit Flake right now and I'm preferring the Fruit Flake.... Both very authentic and satisfying. Almost feels like I'm "cheating" with a real pipe...


@Viper_SA I've never bothered with pipe mods, too niche, too patchy and normally too expensive for the average vaper to make it really viable.

But with the NETs I immediately started looking for viable options. They were made for a decent pipe mod.

Ideas are always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/3/22)

Just a thought on pairing NETs and single malts, someone mentioned it.

Off hand I'd say the peaty ones will pair better with Fruit Flake or Cavendish maybe. The highland ones probably better with something smoky like Latakia.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/3/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> Just a thought on pairing NETs and single malts, someone mentioned it.
> 
> Off hand I'd say the peaty ones will pair better with Fruit Flake or Cavendish maybe. The highland ones probably better with something smoky like Latakia.


Spot on!


----------



## DavyH (31/3/22)

I'm taking the tasters slowly.

Oh that Full Gold! Between that and the Fruit Flake I think I've found my niche.

Edit: as a smoker I consumed hundreds of thousands of extra mild cigarettes over the years. These hit that spot.


----------



## YeOldeOke (20/9/22)

The first Cuban on offer!

*Suitable for all coils and tanks!*

Pure NET Cuban Cigar ParP#2​


----------

